# What is your Golden's worst habit?



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daisy likes to jump on the bed at about 0400 in the morning and frighten the life out of us.
Charlie just sucks her toys to death and they are horrible and soggy when you go to pick them up.

Maggie


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Let's see... Geddy has soo many lol! From decimating remotes, eating poo, digging holes, jumping up on ppl... hmmm... which one is the worst?? Probably have to say the poo eating!!!

And Sawyer's worst habbit is poking his head into the fridge or garbage when I go in there lol!! Nothing horrible.... yet!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> Charlie just sucks her toys to death and they are horrible and soggy when you go to pick them up.


lol....My Charlie sucks them and as soon as you turn away he proceeds to murder them but pulling out their insides.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Biscuit's worst habit is the fact that he not only will steal socks and underwear but he will swallow them whole. Try as hard as we can to keep them out of his reach, with 5 small children in the house there always seems to be something dropped to the floor on the way to the hamper. So far he has been able to either throw them up or poop them out!!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Counter surfing....oddly enough Phoebe no longer steals butter or food off the counter, but she likes to steal the dish towels. And....no table manners, she inhales her food.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

Most embarrassing moment was at dog obedience class. Darra decided to do the business and had a whirl round as if to catch his tale. A piece of material was still 'hanging there' - I started to pull and realised it was a pair of tights. Boy was I red-faced. Howls of laughter from those around me as it seemed to stretch - my husband was doubled over at the fence watching the event. Darra stood like a great lump, grinning from ear to ear. Funny enough no-one volunteered to take my place at the next class.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ladybank said:


> Most embarrassing moment was at dog obedience class. Darra decided to do the business and had a whirl round as if to catch his tale. A piece of material was still 'hanging there' - I started to pull and realised it was a pair of tights. Boy was I red-faced. Howls of laughter from those around me as it seemed to stretch - my husband was doubled over at the fence watching the event. Darra stood like a great lump, grinning from ear to ear. Funny enough no-one volunteered to take my place at the next class.


haha, I am doubled over just reading this. Where's the video camera when you need it?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser is a counter surfer and it doesnt have to be food hes looking for.....Abbie is OCD with licking... Hootie loves remotes and Maggie likes to dig.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie is a kleenex eater. I have to keep all my trash cans above nose height or he'll head over and look for a "snack." I also have to keep the roll of toilet paper on the back of the toilet instead of on the holder because the holder puts it at snack level.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's a backyard destroyer. He enjoys ripping up plants, digging holes and tearing the screens off our windows.

If he doesn't stop he'll be losing his free yard roaming privledges!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*EATING POOP! I hate it*


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Hm. I think Riley's worst habit is probably jumping on people. Mainly me. He's really a very good pup. (I have no idea how that happened. I take no credit for it!) But the one thing I can't seem to get a handle on is his jumping up. He just gets so excited that he can't contain himself, so I can't get too mad at him for it, but it really is a bit annoying.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

When Carson gets REALLY excited....he sometimes punches me in "the family jewels".... :uhoh: :no:


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

That's a hard one with Sadie. She's an absolute angel. Seriously though, I'm sitting her trying to think of a bad habit she has. Ok, here's one I can think of. When she gets any kind of small sore or scrape or something, she licks it until it's a huge wound unless we cover it up. Oh, and every once in a while she'll drag the paper towels and tissues out of the bathroom garbage. Now Cooper is a different story. He has typical "10-month old golden" bad habits but the very worst is jumping on visitors. It's terrible. He's big and strong and takes all his excited exuberance and is all over people when they walk in. It's really not a good thing at all.:no: He seems to just be overwhelmed with excitement and it's very hard to calm him down. After the first 5 minutes or so he's OK, but that initial greeting is a nightmare.:doh:


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

My Sadie jumps on people, she is so excited when people come over and when we get home from work that she goes into crazy mode for almost 10 minutes, makes me crazy. We are working on this in obediece training.

Another one is pulling on her leash, but we are in training still at 6 months old. These will get better

Comet, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! He is very whiny and loves tissue


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam counter surfs on occasion which is mildly annoying but we have simply learned to keep everything off the counters or pushed back past his reach. i'd say his most annoying habit is playing fetch... for hours.... with soggy toys... that get smeared in my face if i ignore him for a minute. now i know, i know... we have retrievers, i should have expected this. but i've had a dog that loved to fetch before, but never one quite like Sam who is quite literally OBSESSED with it. i love him to death but its just very hard for me to play fetch with him, every single night, for approx 3-4 hours straight. i've got a fetchaholic!


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Copper eats pony tail holders!!! If one falls on the floor, he moves like a mack truck to gobble it up!!

One time he threw up this godawful mess and I swear I thought it was his intestines coming out - so I called the vet and hurried him in and then I ran back home to bag up and bring the vomit so they could see how horrible it was - there was a whole team waiting - like CSI - when I got back and as they started picking through it...we saw the pink and orange writing "Dunkin Doughnuts"... he had eaten a WHOLE wad of napkins...sheesh...

But when they xrayed his tummy they did see a bunch of perfectly round objects and were totally dumbfounded at what they were...I forgot all about the ponytail holders!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy is obsesed with the tennis ball.. Like Marlene said, I know we have a retriever, but holy crap! He will go for hours if you let him! And the ball gets sooo gross after a while. Other bad habbits include, chewing on the cat.. getting a "treat" out of the kitty box.. goosing me in the bum as I am walking away from him.. somehow he gets his ball under the coffee table and then diggs at the floor trying to get it out.. Im sure there are more, but those are the worst ones.. Oh, and he steals socks too, but I actally think its kind of cute. He dosnt eat them.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Right now...it would have to be the whining and snortting thing Jester does for attention! :doh: I used to think it was cute but not so much anymore. I'm tired of getting doggie boogers blown all over me and my sliding glass door! :yuck:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla's isn't that bad, she is a perfect girl (and she rarely has any alone time, since I am home with her all day) but she also loves hair ties, she steals them off of the bathroom door knob, she has never swallowed one-but will carry it around all day & throws them in the air, they must be fun! it is very gross though when I need to use one & have to re-stretch it since they get all hard from her spit, gross!:yuck:

she also has an ink pen obsession, she will chew them to bits. you would think that after 3 ink messes, DH would learn to put them back in the caddy on the fridge!:doh:


----------



## SerineKat (Feb 21, 2008)

Someone mentioned sucking on toys... The Cheat (1.5 years) LOVES to suck on her mallard duck butt. She'll do it for hours. It's like she's nursing it... the nice thing about it is that she just chills out and goes into a Zenlike state.








The Cheat also loves to jump on people and right now I'm 9 months pregnant... doesn't work. 
Finally, the most annoying thing is her loyalty to men. I try to discipline her and she runs to grandpa or dad or any random male adult on the street and looks at me like 'Well, I'm with him... he's the alpha male and HE says I'm ok.' She knows mom is the party killer and doesn't fall the for brown eyes. 

SerineKat


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Cleaning the litter box for me-Disgusting!!!!


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Ally loves shoes. She especially loves the ones that are damp and smelly. She just loves to sneak a shoe to chew on. She also counter surfs periodically, but it is easily fixable. I've had to keep a very good eye on her for the past few months to break her of that habit.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

SerineKat said:


> Someone mentioned sucking on toys... The Cheat (1.5 years) LOVES to suck on her mallard duck butt. She'll do it for hours. It's like she's nursing it... the nice thing about it is that she just chills out and goes into a Zenlike state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cheat..... like from Homestarrunner.com!?!?!?! That's an awesome name!!


----------



## SerineKat (Feb 21, 2008)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> The Cheat..... like from Homestarrunner.com!?!?!?! That's an awesome name!!


Yeap... it was The Husband's idea... and it's a good name for her too... she's a tough cookie just like the animated Cheat. No gold tooth yet... but we're thinking next halloween to go all out with black spots... she even whines and groans alot like The Cheat.










SerineKat


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

SerineKat said:


> Yeap... it was The Husband's idea... and it's a good name for her too... she's a tough cookie just like the animated Cheat. No gold tooth yet... but we're thinking next halloween to go all out with black spots... she even whines and groans alot like The Cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great.... The Cheat is by far my favorite character on there....


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

The kleenex is a favourite of my older retriever, Stroma, he loves the tissue paper in a shoe box and goes berserk over christmas paper. He's out of it now . but would tear up soft toys. One day one of the kids was looking for Houdini (as the name suggests we had a problem with a hamster). I was watching T.V and Stroma was acting real strange - he had that look that let me know he was hiding something that I wouldn't be happy about. he wandered around the room acting coy and shifty. I told him to drop and went to put my hand under his muzzle - he squinted to the side. I told him again more firmly to 'DROP' and yes , he opened his jaws and out plopped a very soggy and bedraggled hamster which waddled off. :doh:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm, lets see....

For Bailey it would be pick pocketing people's pockets for kleenex and then swallowing them immediatley and 

For Bentley..his need to chew when we are not home. He gets mad when we leave and will chew pretty much anything.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That's great.... The Cheat is by far my favorite character on there....


i have to disagree...i love the poopsmith!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin is a digger.....he digs and digs and digs. My backyard is nothing but dirt and holes.....LOL! I am totally embarrassed by it!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Worst habit, stealing my niece and nephews toys and doing 90mph circles around the living room with them! LOL!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky will drink out of the toilet bowl when it is used...but not flushed. When I see him in there I know my son forgot to flush and I start screaming. 

Lucky will not drink out of toilet when it is clean.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky will drink out of the toilet bowl when it is used...but not flushed. When I see him in there I know my son forgot to flush and I start screaming.
> 
> Lucky will not drink out of toilet when it is clean.


Oh ick!!! :yuck: Our lids stay down or the cat drinks out of them and leaves water all over the seat. :doh:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Eating poop
Eating kleenex - fresh or used. He's indiscriminant
Tearing the bottom of magazines I'm reading
Batting at plastic water bottles while you're drinking (my fault for giving him one when he was ripping me to shreds as a puppy - it kept him occupied, but now they are all toys - full or empty!)
Eating ALL of my flowers and plants. Any flower buds pop up and he chews them off
Digging mud puddles. and eating the buried spinkler soaker hoses to make MORE MUD.
Door scratching (we're seriously working on this one - I hate it)

All in all for all my complaining, he really is a very good boy 99% of the time. The other stuff just makes for a good story and training opportunities.


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

We have a doggie door... and my dog always takes his toys outside. usually when I look out there the backyard is full of his toys. 
He use to take my daughters toys out there, so at least he is taking his own toys out there now!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tucker - loves counter surfing - he also can open the garbage can with his paws.

Tanner - he is a burper. Always right in your face.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I can always tell when Scout farts because she likes to smell them. A few times she has even fallen over while trying to smell her own fart. :yuck:


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Phoebe said:


> Counter surfing....oddly enough Phoebe no longer steals butter or food off the counter, but she likes to steal the dish towels. And....no table manners, she inhales her food.
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


Counter surfing too, but after Lucy stuck her face in my plateful of steaming rice last night, that might change. It was funny, but I felt bad for her at the same time as well as thinking it maybe taught her not to stick her mouth where it doesn't belong.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

eating Kleenex. The used ones she finds on her walks taste the best to her and she usually lunges for them before we can stop her:yuck:


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Tucker likes to jump on people when they first come in the house....He also steals shoes!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so embarrassed to tell, Rusty love my daughter's menstrual pads, she puts them in the trash can and he fishes them out and takes them in the back yard to get a good ....you know what. I get red faced every time I have to go out there to get them. We even tried the big trash can in the kitchen with weight on the lid he will still get them. He is one sick Puppy



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Park's worst habit is the sucking on his toys thing.... while making his awful noises. 
It's horrible actually. When we have company over I think it frightens them to be honest. 

Cam's worst habit(s)... probably being obsessed with eating deer poop, which drives me bonkers... stealing dirty socks and underwear out of the laundry. Oh... and getting in the trash AND shreding any papers within his reach. 
Golly... he sounds like a monster compared to Park!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Every morning, the boys grab whatever piece of clothing left on the bedroom floor. As I've learned from experience, it's usually Ron's underwear or socks resulting in lots of holey clothing pieces. I must admit that they do sometimes get one of my shoes & I have to search the house for the mate I get most pieces out of their mouths before they go outside for their morning duties but the snow melting will probably reveal the mate to the sock in the laundry basket. 

The funniest thing is that they now know the game & wait for me to take "whatever" out of their mouth before they go outside. It brings a smile to my face....


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

Definately the clothes thing. It doesnt even have to be dirty clothes. If it is a small article of clothing- its in his mouth. It doesnt matter how many times I tell him no or to leave it alone- five minutes later he grabs something else..


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Eating poop
> Eating kleenex - fresh or used. He's indiscriminant
> Tearing the bottom of magazines I'm reading
> Batting at plastic water bottles while you're drinking (my fault for giving him one when he was ripping me to shreds as a puppy - it kept him occupied, but now they are all toys - full or empty!)
> ...


HAhaha I feel like I have something to do with the water bottle thing lol. Hiro is really bad about this too now- and I blame the stupid book I read lol. He still really wants to play with them but he tears them up and starts eating the plastic now .


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Poop eating !!!

Hunting geckos and anoles; she is obsessed and the critters are already out sunning themselves on the windowsills.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

hirosmom said:


> HAhaha I feel like I have something to do with the water bottle thing lol. Hiro is really bad about this too now- and I blame the stupid book I read lol. He still really wants to play with them but he tears them up and starts eating the plastic now .


That was you!  Oh well, it makes them happy, right? Hope Hiro is doing well! Post some pictures of him soon, okay?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

would have to be the butt thing


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is only 13 weeks old but I already have a list!!

Stealing underwear and waving it infront of Diesel to get him to play tug.
Chewing shoes
Making this annoying high pitch sound when I am making her dinner (really hope she grows out of that!)
Hanging onto Diesel's tail when he runs!
Digging and chewing plants.

How can something so cute be so much of a nightmare!?


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Savannah likes to eat poop and retrieve socks and underwear, she doesn't eat them, thank goodness. 

Dakota has a list: he likes to wipe his mouth on my living room furniture when he is done eating; after drinking water he doesn't lick his mouth so you have pools of water on my kitchen floor which is real fun when you step in them; after getting a bath he likes to rub his head between your legs so it looks like you pee yourself, he loves to eat used kleenex tissues; I kick my sock off every night in the bed and he untucks my blankets on the end of the bed and retrieves the socks and then he has to show me them; he comes in every night with a toy in his mouth and cries and rubs up beside the bed to wake you up; and he digs holes in the backyard. I am sure their are more but I can't think of them at the moment. He is our ham.

Cheyenne barks at the neighborhood cats; digs holes in the yard; she snores like a bear; and if she gets yell at she barks back at you like she has to have the final word.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

My boy, Alex, likes to take his ball and purposely nose it under the coffee table, then look at us with the goofiest look until we retrieve it. He'll do this several times a night unless we move the ottoman to block the table.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Hmm where oh where do I begin*

*She likes to chew/eat new shoes! Yep shoes that don't even have the tags off them. The other day she chewed the cord to our PS2. Oh she loves to chew her Daddy's hankies:. So she'll pretty much chew anything if she gets the urge to.*


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I'm so embarrassed to tell, Rusty love my daughter's menstrual pads, she puts them in the trash can and he fishes them out and takes them in the back yard to get a good ....you know what. I get red faced every time I have to go out there to get them. We even tried the big trash can in the kitchen with weight on the lid he will still get them. He is one sick Puppy


We have a bit of that problem here, too...but he's finally finally slowly quitting that one.

Monster's bad habit was jumping on people but we have FINALLLY(!!!!) broken that one. 

His worse habit is whine-ing when he needs to go out...I know this is a good thing..but I kind of wish he'd scratch on the door...or do something a bit kinder to my sensitive ears. 
Also, I wish he'd clean up his own poop...is that too much to ask? hehe.


I have to ask..what exactly is counter surfing? Because, when I picture it...I picture the dog jumping up onto the counter (with all four paws on top of it) is that right?


----------



## Newton (Mar 18, 2008)

Newton makes the strangest "Chewbacca" noise (a high-pitch, whine, mixed with a little growl) when ever someone comes to visit. He gets so excited, makes the Chewbacca noise, sticks his rear end in the air and rubs his face all over their legs/shoes. It's pretty funny. Thank goodness most guests think it's cute...I used to think it was cute too....but not after 4 years of it! :doh:


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

The only really objectionable habit that Coffee has is that ever since she was about 9 months old, she just keeps growing and growing. I really miss my puppy!

dg


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

ladybank said:


> I told him again more firmly to 'DROP' and yes , he opened his jaws and out plopped a very soggy and bedraggled hamster which waddled off. :doh:


That is too funny!!!


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

As far as bad habits I would say the only real two he has is flat out ignoring you if he is outside off his leash. You had better be ready for a chase. But we'll cure that in time.

The other is the process he goes through to poop when you walk him. He picks like a 15' stretch of grass and keeps wanting to walk back and forth shortening the the area to nothing then having to do a few turns!! Just freaking poop already!! LOL


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

mmm...poop eating is pretty bad, but the absolute worst has got to be sock stealing...she pulls them right off our feet. It was cute the first two times she did it, and now we can't get her to stop lol.


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

Nala opens both of our sock drawers every single day while we are at work and puts our clean socks ALL over our apartment! Its not really that bad of a habit, it makes me laugh. Not too hard to pick them all up and put them back. I'm secretly glad that it gives her something to do. I can just imagine how much fun she has pulling them out and dropping them somewhere!


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Molly Sue loves to grab the socks from the dryer...all fluffy, clean and smelling good....then the chase is on!

But the worst is the zoomies when someone comes over or we meet someone on a walk..jumping, pulling and once she backed out of her harness (shame on me, I didnt' check to be sure it was adjusted right before we set off:doh.we're working on it and she's some better...but If we are planning a walk around the block ...we play fetch in the yard some first try to work out some of those dang zoomies first....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly's worst habit is eating poo. Thankfully she only goes for her own and she used to eat Ginny's as well, Quinn's worst habit at the moment, besides trying to pick up oak leaves is to try and sit on my lap when I am on here. He usually manages to thump his paw on the keyboard and my page disappears!!!!


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

Just discovered a huge hole behind our garage- Stroma loves to dig. Used to pull out all my plants from the containers and pulled a whole clematis off the wall. Now his bad habit is farting loudly - has the cheek to look over at me!!- Snores as well. Now that he is the old man of the family he gets to sleep in whatever room he wants. Thought it was my husband snoring so pinched his nose- oops my mistake.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

The laundry basket so when we leave all the doors get closed


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia has 2 bad habits. Counter surfing and eating her own poo. It is so disgusting. She won't eat it immediately after going so as long as I see her go and clean it up pretty quick we're safe!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

My golden was such a good boy. He had all the annoying habits as a pup but grew out of them but the one he never lost was the elbow flipping. You'd be sitting at the table with a cup of hot coffee and he'd walk over and decided he needed some loving and flip your elbow with his nose and soak you with hot coffee! My family used to think that was so funny but never at the time. Ha ha! When I'd take them to their house they'd all warn others to keep their elbows in when drinking their coffee!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty barks and whines while you're making his dinner, at the sink, or eating YOUR dinner (Thanks to my brothers who kept table feeding him) Lisa, I'd LOVE to know if Willow ever grew out of this!

I have so say thats his worst habit besides the accidents inside >_>


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We've been countering the table and counter issues with canned air. It works surprisingly well.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Some of these had me laughing out loud, thanks for that! Bentley has no serious bad habits, the worst is probably that he's a major digger. He dug a trench so deep that a passerby simply went armpit-deep into it.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

I had to laugh at these "worst habits" they all sound like GR habits to me! I noticed there are quite a few "poo" eaters out there, Bonnie seems to have outgrown it, but not Bear. I've decided to start sprinkling cayenne pepper on it, I have no chance of ever having it all cleaned up perfectly, maybe that will help!
Bonnie's worst habit? Finding bird feathers or a bone from a long dead animal on our hikes, then prancing around refusing to come to dh and I. She doesn't really want to eat it, just play with it, it's all a game to her but annoying to me, because usually she comes perfectly. I've started hanging this stuff in the trees at the park, I'm sure people wonder!!!!
Bears'- He has many.... flinging all 65 pounds of himself into my lap when he wants loving. Fighting me for socks, clean or dirty- thank goodness he hasn't swallowed one yet! Waking Bonnie up out of a sound sleep when he decides its time to play. Trying to drag me around by my bathrobe belt in the morning, hiding behind me whenever Bonnie barks at something strange! Sigh.... we're working on him!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd have to say it's shoving his butt at you. He very much wants his hind quarter's noticed. He'll knock you over he shoves so hard.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

allux00 said:


> Rusty barks and whines while you're making his dinner, at the sink, or eating YOUR dinner (Thanks to my brothers who kept table feeding him) Lisa, I'd LOVE to know if Willow ever grew out of this!
> 
> I have so say thats his worst habit besides the accidents inside >_>


She is still doing it. When I pick up her bowl she makes a screeching noise like I have just kicked her or something! 

Now she is taller she can steal things off the table. Not fun.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Steel likes to hold things in his mouth. He'll pick up a sock or something and just wander around with it in his mouth. You know he's got something good depending on how fast he paces. He also punches. Sometimes, I'll lay on the floor because my back is bothering me and Steel will loom over me and when I'm least expecting it, he'll smack me with a paw.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey-the poop eater.I just hate this.
And burping.,after she inhales her food in 30 sec. I start adding water to her food to slow her down.But she still burps.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

and another one-the socks holder.She doesn't chew them,just carring around house.It could be clean or dirty .So I am always missing some.It is not that bad,cute to some point.
OR.....one more -passing gas. Gas Chamber!!!!


----------



## kschae01 (Mar 24, 2008)

:dohaisy's most disgusting habit is licking the grease and dirt off of my son's shoes when he comes home from working at a fast food restaurant. The grease is caked on the shoes,really gross. We will find her laying in the front yard licking a size 13 grody shoe:yuck:.She also has a bad habit of licking the dirty dishes in the dishwasher when I open it. She could be in a deep sleep and as soon as she hears that dishwasher opening she is up and running over to it. My husband calls it our prewash.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Berkley's most disgusting habit is being a poop eater.:yuck:
Her most irritating habit is her constant offering of the paw and not knowing her personal space boundaries. :doh: She only means it in the sweetest way, and she's not horribly pushy about the whole thing, but she is the most in your face dog I have.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Counter surfing here....matter of fact, just lost a perfectly wonderful midnight snack a few mins. ago....Holly has grown more than I had noticed evidentally...I made my ham sandwich, and turned to the other counter to get my cheese...and when I turned back..sandwich was gone...only a few crumbs of bread were on her lips, which she was licking like mad. For a second I couldn't figure out where it went...good grief!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

*tennis ball*



Kzwicker said:


> Murphy is obsesed with the tennis ball.. Like Marlene said, I know we have a retriever, but holy crap! He will go for hours if you let him! And the ball gets sooo gross after a while. Other bad habbits include, chewing on the cat.. getting a "treat" out of the kitty box.. goosing me in the bum as I am walking away from him.. somehow he gets his ball under the coffee table and then diggs at the floor trying to get it out.. Im sure there are more, but those are the worst ones.. Oh, and he steals socks too, but I actally think its kind of cute. He dosnt eat them.


I am so with you with balls obsession!GOD!!!! Honey would go(if I let her) for balls until she gets dizzy and cant walk anymore.I have to pull her to the backet with water and bassicly make her to drink.During the summer(it is hot here at Alabama) we don't play more than 15 min, in one time.But it is a lot of this times!!!


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

Tucker Puppy grew out of most of his bad habits but to name a few.... looking really cute while your petting him... he turns to look at you straight in the eye and then lets out a monstrous belch! One that would shame most beer drinking men... of course he needs to be right in your face to do this...:yuck: 
Another fun yet really annoying trait ....I can't prove it (and i am hoping that i am wrong :crossfing) but I am pretty sure he learned to read the clock... I know it sounds crazy but he will sit looking at clock on the cable box and as soon as it hits 6:30 he starts barking and whining for dinner.. UNREAL! :doh:
He pretty much stopped stealing from the counter and the table... but this is only after he stole a whole block of cheddar off the table at Thanksgiving and ate it in about 2 seconds! OR instead of taking his toy back if my other dog steals it he just looks a you and whines until you get it back for him.. LAZY BOY! ...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys only bad habit is eating poop. 

Gunner is scared to death of thunderstorms and doesn't like strange dogs but I see that as a personality disorder, not a bad habit. : )

Other than that, they are perfect. : )


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

TuckerPupp said:


> OR instead of taking his toy back if my other dog steals it he just looks a you and whines until you get it back for him.. LAZY BOY! ...


Awwwwww that's adorable!!!! Actually Geddy does this sortof... if there is a toy under the bed or dresser, she will try to dig it out, but if she can't get it then the "ohhhhh's" start and the moaning and the whining, and the growling, etc., etc. And she won't stop until you get it for her lol!!! However, I find this such a cute thing I don't consider it a bad habbit :smooch:


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

What Geddy does sound cute!... Geddy tries to get the toy back then looks to you for help ... unlike my Tucker who just sits there.
Perhaps a better example is if he is sitting on the couch and drops the toy then instead of reaching down to get it himself he puts up a big fuss and whines... the problem is something you don't know what he whining about till you see a toy less than a foot away that he does not want to move to get... or when he is being sneaky and gives the toy to the other dog and then starts putting us a fuss like she stole it.. (i Although i must admit he is kinda cute when he does it! )


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LMBO... o'kay seriously... that's hillarious!!!! He IS male isn't he?? ha!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*WHAT ???*
*GOLDENS HAVE BAD HABITS ???*


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine are diggers~poor backyard looks terrible and Trooper will just not stand for Belle to have a cute collar~he eats them. Belle has had two eaten in the last week~even Lupine collars!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith is a well documented poo roller, and the stinkier the better. it's awful.

her inability to sleep past 4:30 in the morning. and, no, she's not a puppy. she's almost 4 and i don't see this changing for a few more years.


----------



## Brooklyn's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

Brooklyn is OBSESSED with eating grass. She has to have it. I have actually designated a small section in our back yard where she is allowed to pull up turf for her "salad". Luckily since we started doing this it has alleviated her desire to pillage our neighbor's lawns on our walks.


----------



## SLIPPER (May 2, 2008)

*Worst habit*

Flurrys is scavaging on the counter. Slipper does this also but the worst thing she does is dip her front two paws in the water bowl and then starts playing with the water and pushing the bowl along the floor. To end the game she turns the bowl upside down and carrys it to her bed. Needless to say the others don't really like this game so we've had to posiion several water bowls about the place and change the dirty water frequently. Her feet are very clean though.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

same, my GR bad habbit and maybe it's his hobby, is eat his own poop...
already try product called Deter 8in1, but this product really useless.....


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Lizzie...oh boy.. lol I'm glad to see she is not the only one that eats cat poop... It's totally DISGUSTING!! She use to be really really obsessed with socks a couple of months ago..she would bring you like 5-20 socks in hope that you would tie them all in a not for her so she would have a new toy. Now I literally go through at least 10 stuff animals a week. It's horrible. She eats their eyes and nose and ears first and then they sit around for a day or so and she completely murders them and eats their insides. I got so sick of buying 5-15 dollar toys at the pet store that I went to a whole bunch of garage sales last weekend at bought at least 30 stuff animals for her.  She was SOOOO excited!!

She's really bad with jumping too. OH YEA! When we walk in the door she grabs a shoe in hopes that we'll take her outside with us.  This ones really cute. <3


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy is a poop eater. She usually goes for the piles that are slightly aged (a day or two).

Anyone know of anything that really works to dis-interest them in their own poop?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Mandy's Dad said:


> Anyone know of anything that really works to dis-interest them in their own poop?


there is a powder you can buy that you sprinkle on their food that makes it taste bad to them. i always think, it's poop! how does it not taste bad already? :bowl:


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Comet and Sadie have so many, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!

The one that bothers me the most, is drinking out of the toilet if the kids leave the bathroom door open they both run right in there, and after they get their drink they raid the garbage in there for any tissues that are in the garbage.

All I have to do is say OUT, and they both listen, but come out with a tissue hanging from their mouth. Yuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Comet runs behind his favorite chair with his prize and Sadie brings it to me


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi has a few  she eats poop, kills stuffies (extremely fast), actually tears any toy apart, and likes the bathroom trash can contents. She also too friendly, she runs up to anyone, and anything if we let her off leash. We try to be careful, but she finds what she wants. She ran out the door on me the other day when I was getting a UPS package to say hi to the driver. I need to fix that one. 

Maxine maybe has 1. She has always been a bouncer. Her middle name is Tigger. She has never jumped on a person. She bounces when she is happy, she bounces when she is stressed, she bounces when you are mad, she bounces when you come home, she bounces when you leave... you get the picture. She is 11 1/2 she has NOT quieted down.


----------



## TAOofGoldyShep (Jun 5, 2008)

Willow's worst habit is that she'd lay down in a bed of broken glass for a belly rub.

Oakley's is the compulsion to snap at greenery during our hikes.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Maya digs huge holes in the back yard. Then she comes in and leaves her black footprints everywhere.
When she was younger she did something even more annoying: she liked to stick her paw in the water bowl and turned it over. Then she would roll over the pool she just made.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> there is a powder you can buy that you sprinkle on their food that makes it taste bad to them. i always think, it's poop! how does it not taste bad already? :bowl:


I found olny one way-poop control rigth away.:yuck:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Apparently drinking out of the toilet! LOL!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen is really, really good..especially inside. The thing that is most annoying to me is that he is so stubborn. Could care less for food or people if there is something interesting which makes it hard for training sometimes, but we are working on that


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Maggies doesnt really have any bad habits...she is what I would call the not so normal dog...lol...although she does dig holes in the back yard occasionally...For Mya I would need about 2 hours to list all hers, lol....but then again shes only 13 weeks old, some are digging holes, chewing mouldings, shoes, any type of paper she can find, and trying to reach to steal things off the counter...oh my...but I love them both, if they were the same things would be boring


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> Daisy likes to jump on the bed at about 0400 in the morning and frighten the life out of us.
> 
> Maggie


hahaha. The first time it happened to us, she was like " wow I can do speed of light!" Because she barked into our ears almost at the same time, even if she had to go all around the king size bed to do it to both of us. I'd say this one was pretty scary. Luckily she stopped. She steals a lot, including shoes, socks, whatever she finds interesting. She also stole food once. Nothing bothering though. She is extremely funny and she learns fast what is acceptable and what is not.
She also chases everything that moves at most times, including the mop. It is funny but I stop her to prevent injuries. She also spills water from her bowl and dives in it..but only when it is very hot. Can't blame her for that, though. She loves water a lot.

But nothing really bothers us, on the contrary, she makes us laugh when she comes up with something. And it's never something dangerous, phewwwwwwww.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Starla loves to nip at Ally's but and hind legs, it bothers the heck out of Al! And with Goldens, I've noticed they like to do a lot of shoving with their butt! But Starla doesn't have any raelly bad habits. She is still a puppy after all, and I can't think of anything that annoying. 

Ally likes to bark at any passer-byers, even kids! I hate it when she does that!


----------

